# Files, Files, Files



## devils4ever (Jan 29, 2021)

As the title suggests, I'm looking to purchase some really good files for general machine shop use such as deburring, shaping, smoothing, and finishing. I have some Nicholson Mexican-made files that I bought from an industrial supplier and they aren't cutting it (pun intended). I'm looking for a 8" or 10" file in Bastard and Smooth coarseness. I know scale is different in Europe, so I think a Bastard is a #1 cut and a Smooth is a #3 cut.

So, after some research, I've discover these brands as being at the top end:

*Grobet*
These were Swiss made, but it seems some of the production has moved to Italy and India. The Italy ones seem be as good as the Swiss made ones and have a part number of 31.XXX.

*Glardon Valorbe *
These are still Swiss made although they have a line that is not. These seem to be highly regarded.

*Pferd*
These are some that are German made and some that are made in China.

*Friedrich Dick*
F. Dick makes knives as well as files that have an excellent reputation. I can fully determine if they are made in Germany or elsewhere.

*Bahco*
The files are made in Portugal and are somewhat hard to find, but seem to be well made.

Comments?

Another issue is availability. A lot of these files are hard to find in the US.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 29, 2021)

simmons NOS they are really nice but they cant beat swiss files


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 29, 2021)

I love high quality tools. While they may not be the best of the best, I can not tell a difference between the newest Mexico made Nicholson files compared to my USA made ones, they seem to work fine.


----------



## Badabinski (Jan 29, 2021)

My German made Pferd files are the best ones I own. I got them as Christmas gifts off of Amazon. I didn't realize that there were Chinese made Pferd files, so I'll need to check on that in the future.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 29, 2021)

I would go with the German made files.
I saw Clickspring make a file once, theres that.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 29, 2021)

Interesting timing,
I just downloaded this guide (Nicholson-The guide to files and filing) so I could purchase a file for a specific purpose.
Some of you may find it helpful.
I bought two single cut 10" Nicholson files about a year ago. They are my go to for most of what I do.
So far the quality is very good IMHO. They are Mexican made.
I just ordered two 31. series Grobet files (from MSC). It will be interesting to see how they cut. I'm sure they will last the rest of my life as well.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81h0ZOhlOXL.pdf


----------



## Dell (Jan 29, 2021)

I always use Valorbe I have tried other makes but always go back, I have them at work as well as at home for my clock work.
Dell


----------



## Masterjuggler (Jan 29, 2021)

I second NOS files, I have some from Nicholson that I got off ebay, definitely better than any of the newer ones I've used. Sometimes you'll see assortments of them too. Even if they're not perfectly new, they can be rejuvenated to an extent in a vinegar bath. Of course some other brands mentioned are very good new too, but are many times the price of NOS files.


----------



## brino (Jan 29, 2021)

My amazing local tool place also has an ebay store.
(ebay seller name "jrwoodca", paypal sales marked "JSR & Father Industrial Machinery & Supplies Inc.")

They have many new old stock (NOS) quality files, here are some links:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/NOS-PS-STUB...673975?hash=item2819fc8f37:g:AmMAAOSwv0tVVqKO

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Talabot...018667?hash=item288d7617eb:g:IFcAAOSwowxeLvdX

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-OLD-STO...809841?hash=item281a87f631:g:CSoAAOSwMORW7hIn

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Two-NOS-F-L...330147?hash=item5b513324a3:g:fB0AAOSwCXhcKY3n

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-12-NICH...473425?hash=item281b1b6a91:g:zfkAAOSwqu9U-9d1

....and don't forget file handles (they have many sizes):

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-New-Lutz-...280745?hash=item52186045a9:g:vp4AAOSwGoRcaNcm

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-New-Lutz-...056937?hash=item521b94d4e9:g:DMoAAOSw8NNcwmNA

the "skroo-zon" handles have internal threads that really screw on to the file shanks solidly, yet are swap-able.
Those are my favourite!

I have only provided links to a few of the files and handles they have.
If you search their store you will find more.

By the way, other people here on HM have used them too, and I've only seen positive reviews:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/what-did-you-buy-today.55645/post-777118
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/what-did-you-buy-today.55645/post-777122
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-me-pick-test-indicator-and-holder.66875/post-558397
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bad-sellers-on-ebay.4461/post-38081  (but in a list of "good guys")

Note: I have no financial stake in this store, but I do want them to flourish as likely half of my shop is from them.
I do consider the owner and his family my friends. Also, my son did work there for a while.

-brino


----------



## tech610 (Jan 29, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> As the title suggests, I'm looking to purchase some really good files for general machine shop use such as deburring, shaping, smoothing, and finishing. I have some Nicholson Mexican-made files that I bought from an industrial supplier and they aren't cutting it (pun intended). I'm looking for a 8" or 10" file in Bastard and Smooth coarseness. I know scale is different in Europe, so I think a Bastard is a #1 cut and a Smooth is a #3 cut.
> 
> So, after some research, I've discover these brands as being at the top end:
> 
> ...


I know that it isn't exactly what you are asking about, but my best files came from a local flea market. I dig through piles of them and I usually find some gems with the old American names and some totally unknown names. I soak them in vinegar and they are good to go. A dollar store screwdrivers handles make great handles for these files.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 29, 2021)

I am going to disagree that Pferd manufactures in China.  They have factories in Singapore, Taiwan, Pakistan, Saudi, Mexico, USA, Canada, and throughout Europe.  They are an ISO 9001 manufacturer, and seem to take a lot of pride in their specifications.  I have a lot of German hand tools, and Pferd "feels" German.

OP, do you have any comments on USA Nicholson files?


----------



## devils4ever (Jan 29, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> I am going to disagree that Pferd manufactures in China.  They have factories in Singapore, Taiwan, Pakistan, Saudi, Mexico, USA, Canada, and throughout Europe.  They are an ISO 9001 manufacturer, and seem to take a lot of pride in their specifications.  I have a lot of German hand tools, and Pferd "feels" German.
> 
> OP, do you have any comments on USA Nicholson files?



I thought they were all made outside of the US?


----------



## devils4ever (Jan 29, 2021)

Check out this from MSC. It shows China as country of origin.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nicholson was made in USA for many years (1865-2010, had to look it up).  They've never come from Switzerland, but they were good enough to be a sturdy and reliable shop tool.  I have twenty of them at least.

I could not find anything to indicate Pferd files are made in China.  Pferd does not even report having a facility in China.  My Pferd chisels, punches, and scraper are all made in Germany.  Maybe MSC made a mistake, as a 3rd party company running a point of sale database it is more likely their err than it is a European ISO 9001 company's.


----------



## devils4ever (Jan 29, 2021)

That's possible although there are other Pferd files listed in MSC that do say Germany.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 29, 2021)

The last set of files I bought were from McMaster Carr::
I got a 10" coarse, and 8" medium and 8" fine

On the other hand, I have a set of files that are almost 50 years old that still cut just fine and have been used "all the time" over that 50 years. This set has 2 differnet triangular, square, 2 different round files, half round, and a few other shapes. I bought these n a hobby store--maybe Testors.


----------



## devils4ever (Jan 29, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> The last set of files I bought were from McMaster Carr::
> I got a 10" coarse, and 8" medium and 8" fine



What brand were they??


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 29, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> What brand were they??



I did not see a brand, just the standard (not special) files.
Go to McMaster Carr,
type "files" into the search engine
choose the first clickable item at the top left
That is them.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 29, 2021)

I have a large number of files with a mix from UK, Sweden and Germany. I use the Bahco files made in Portugal and they are great. Good quality and wear resistant. I have used them a lot and they are as good as my German files.


----------



## mksj (Jan 29, 2021)

Recently purchased a Bacho (Snap-on) engineer file set and also one of their metal bandsaw blades. A friend used their blade and was impressed. The file set is a 5 piece 8" set, at $35 with molded handles seems to be well made, but just received them. Engineering File Set Ergo®5-Pc 8"Files: Hand, Square, 1/2 Round Round Bastard & Hand 2Nd Cut Bahco® #1-478-08-1-2








						Product Search | Suncoast Precision Tools (SPT)
					






					www.suncoasttools.com
				




I have some other 6" files Pferd that I have used for years, alternative is NOS but it can add up with shipping. There are also some nice file sets out of Italy, but gets pricey with shipping unless you get a larger set.





						CORRADI Shop - Italian made, high quality files and rasps
					

Online Shop of high quality files and rasps, entirely made in Italy by CORRADI. Ships to USA and Canada.




					www.corradishop.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 29, 2021)

Files ? Who needs files ? Still have buckets full of them after burying buckets of them . American iron , Nicholson , Vixin etc .


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 29, 2021)

I agree with Rick that the newer Nicholson’s which are made in Mexico are damned good files. In fact, I thought I was buying a NOS US Nicholson Black bastard/mill off of EBay . When it showed up.... it said made in Mexico and I was bummed out.. 
   I’ve been using it for almost a year now. It’s hanging on wall next to my lathe and I use it fairly often. It’s still very sharp. It’s a great file.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2021)

What exactly does soaking a file in vinegar accomplish ?


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 22, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> What exactly does soaking a file in vinegar accomplish ?


Vinegar is a mild acid and will etch steel.  The theory is that soaking in an acid solution will remove metal uniformly from the surface resulting in smaller radius on rounded cutting edges.  I use HCl, aka muriatic acid, to do this.  It works to a certain extent but can't repair a damaged tooth.  The used to be a company that sharpened files by this method.

I have considered trying electrolysis to do this by making the file the positive electrode.  It is the opposite of plating and should be faster than the acid etch.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2021)

I take it you don't want to do this to sharp files .


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 22, 2021)

Vinegar makes them tang-y. Mike


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 22, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I take it you don't want to do this to sharp files .


I wouldn't.  If it aint broke, don't fix it.  In my experience, it will sharpen a file but the cutting edges are less uniform than a new file.  It is a way to get some more life out of a warn file.  There is another service which recuts the files and would be a better choice for restoring old files.  I believe that there is a thread on HM that discusses this.


----------



## devils4ever (May 2, 2021)

Follow-up post.

I went ahead and bought two Grobet files made in Italy and they are excellent. I'm glad I bought them.

I also bought a Nicholson Mill Bastard file from Home Depot. It is made in Brazil and is very sharp and cuts great. Very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## Tim9 (May 2, 2021)

Yep… agree there with you too devils4ever. I have some files made in Brazil that are great. The only problem is I also have some Brazilian files which are sub-par to say the least.

   For that matter, I actually have ONE CHINESE file that’s been holding up good for a few years now. And I’ve abused it too. Go figure, huh?

  I guess a lot has to do with quality control. I tend to now believe that the Chinese manufacturing model is to just sell everything. Don’t do any quality control. Just sell it and if someone demands a replacement or refund….make them jump through a few hoops and then comply. Really a poor customer service model in my opinion.


----------



## hman (May 2, 2021)

Tim9 said:


> I guess a lot has to do with quality control. I tend to now believe that the Chinese manufacturing model is to just sell everything. Don’t do any quality control. Just sell it and if someone demands a replacement or refund….make them jump through a few hoops and then comply. Really a poor customer service model in my opinion.



I think you (unfortunately) hit that nail right on the head.


----------

